# Rutenhalter für Stellfischruten



## jobo61 (13. September 2012)

Hallo Bastlergemeinde,
ich grübel schon eine geraume Zeit über einen richtig guten Rutenhalter für meine Stellfischruten nach. Leider sind die Teile die man so kaufen kann nicht so das gelbe vom Ei, und gehen meist unter der Last des Hebeldrucks schnell kaputt, da ich sehr lange Ruten fische 1x 8,5m 1x 7,5m, drückt das schon ganz odendlich auf die Halter, besonders wenn es noch etwas windig ist.
Was verwendet ihr so für Teile dafür?, im vorraus vielen Dank für eure Tipps.#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Rutenhalter für Stellfischruten*

Vielleicht ist das was für Dich:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...lfischrute-ein-relikt-vergangener-zeiten.html


----------



## Schxxnwxld (13. September 2012)

*AW: Rutenhalter für Stellfischruten*

Hallo,

zuerst die Fragen:
- Willst Du eine fertige Lösung kaufen und sucht die richtige Lösung
   oder 
- hast Du die Möglichkeit Metallarbeiten zu machen?

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## jobo61 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Rutenhalter für Stellfischruten*

Hi, Danke erstmals für die Tipps#6
Ich würde auf jedenfall den Selbstbau vorziehen da ich damit besser auf die Gegebenheiten am Rhein eingehen kann ( Steinpackung), der zweite Grund ist die Schonung meiner Rute da eine gute Rute nicht billig zuhaben ist.
Metall bearbeitung stellt kein Problem dar was ich nicht selbst machen kann lasse ich halt anfertigen.
Für Tipps bin ich weiterhin dankbar#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (15. September 2012)

*AW: Rutenhalter für Stellfischruten*

Hallo,

dann gibt es zwei sicherere Möglichkeiten um die Rutenauflage im pssenden Winkel zu verstellen.
a) Mit einer Zahnscheibe, die mindestens 30 Zähne haben soll, damit Du fein einstellen kannst.
b) Die Verstellung mit einem Ratschenschlüssel.

Als Ständer gibt es wieder zei Möglichkeiten:
a) Ein Moniereisen mit einem Durchmesser von ca. 12 mm, mit einem Blech, damit sich der Stab nicht seitlich verdreht.
b) Zwei Stäbe und zwar Weidezaunstäbe.

Wenn Du dich entschieden hast, kann ich Dir ein Bild schicken und die Maße angeben.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## patricka1982 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Rutenhalter für Stellfischruten*

Hab mir gerade letzte Woche einen Neuen gebaut...

verwendetes Material

1 altes verzinktes oval geformtes Kleiderbügelrohr 
(wo man die Klamotten im Schrank aufhängt) 
6 Schrauben M6 
6 Unterlegscheiben
6 Federringe
6 Muttern

2 4mm Alubleche 5x20cm (alte Abschnitte)

abgesehen von den Schrauben alles Müllverwertung...

Die Stange auf Länge geschnitten und zum T Verbunden...Die Bleche habe ich lediglich V-Förmig gebogen und am Träger montiert...Den Erdspiess hab ich schräg abgeschnitten und die daraus entstandenen Kanten umgebörtelt sodas er quasi wieder geschlossen ist und somit eine Spitz entsteht!

Hab Ihn immer dabei und hält meine 7m Stellfisch ohne Probleme aus! Ist zwar in der Neigung nur durch vorige Ausrichtung beim Einstechen einzustellen ist aber stabil...


----------



## kati48268 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Rutenhalter für Stellfischruten*

Bilder sagen mehr als Worte |rolleyes


----------



## patricka1982 (27. September 2012)

Sorry hier schon mal ne Zeichnung und später reich ich ein Foto nach...


----------



## Schxxnwxld (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Rutenhalter für Stellfischruten*

Hallo,

nach dem auf meinen letzten Betrag, nicht viel kam, war es mir auch nicht eilig die Rutenhaltertypen genauer zu beschreiben.
Inzwischen wurde ich per PM angeschrieben und gebeten die vorgeschschlagenen Typen vorzustellen.

Typ 1 
besteht aus Baustahl und hat eine Rasterscheibe mit 24 Teilungen. Man kann die Teilungen auch enger machen damit man die Rute genau waagerecht stellen kann.
Unten hat der Ständer eine kleine Schaufel damit er sich bei Seitenwind nicht drehen kann.

Typ 2
hat zwei Stangen, die Stangen sind aus Stäben für Weidezaun Das ist ziemlich harter Federstahl. 
Zwei Stangen haben den Vorteil, dass der Ständer, wenn er zwischen Steine gesteckt wird beidseitig anliegt und sich bei Seitenwind nicht verdrehen kann.
Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, dass das Rutengewicht genau in der Mitte liegt und man den Bügel 360 Grad drehen kann.
Bie dieser Varinate habe ich ein Ratschenschlüssel verbaut.

Beide Typen funktionieren einwandfrei und sind seit Jahren erprobt.

Typ 1 und 2 haben Raster und sind fein verstellbar, das ist ausreichend, aber sie sind nicht ganz stufenlos verstellbar.

(Nur so)  habe ich noch einen weiteren Typ gebaut, der stufenlos verstellbar ist.
Um diesen Typ zu bauen, muss man eine Nut CNC fräsen.
deshalb habe ich dies Typ nicht vorgestellt.

Die helle Farbe ist nur, damit ich sie nachts beser sehen kann.

Natürlich sind die Rutenhalter nicht nur geeignet um Ruten waagerecht hinzu stecken, sie sind z.B. für das Grundfischen genau so gut geeignet.

Viel Spaß beim bauen und benutzen.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## jobo61 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Rutenhalter für Stellfischruten*

Hallo, und Danke für die Tipps ich werde jetzt einmal die Infos auswerten und über Winter die Sache in Angriff nehmen. Sorry an Schoenwald das ich nix mehr habe von mir Hören lassen, ich war auf Rügen zum Angeln und hatte kein zugang zum Netz. Wenn noch jemand eine gute Lösung hat ist sie immer willkommen.#h
Nochmals Danke und Gruß Jochen


----------

